# rate my rack



## ferny

My chemical rack. 

Here's a list of the chemicals I got with the enlarger as well as the stuff I've used. I know it's asking a lot, but would any of you be able to pass comment or give advice on any of them? 

Some of them I can tell are only fit for the bin just by looking at them. But when it's all set up I'll go through each opened one one-by-one to see how they perform. You never know, I may get lucky with one or two and it's all experience.



Developers - film;
Kodak D76 (mine so I know it's fine)
-
Agfa Rodinal - One-shot Developer (looks a bit old has been opened but it almost full, there's another small bottle of this which sounds like it has crystals in it so is certain to be dead)
-
Photocolor Printmast RA - Ambient Temperature Colour Developer Part A (has been opened, isn't sealed properly, has crap in the lid, no part B, is it for film?)
-
Ilford Microphen - Film Developer (part A and part B in non-opened sachets)
-
Paterson Aculux2 - Fine grain film developer (looks like it's been opened but appears to be ok)



Developer - paper;
Jessops Photochem Econoprint 2 - Print developer for all monochrome enlarging papers (big bottle which has been opened and is about half full)
-
Jessops Photochem Econodev 2 Universal - Developer for all monochrome film and papers (looks new and isn't opened)



Stops;
Kodak Max-Stop (mine so I know it's fine)
-
Jessops Photochem Econostop 2 - indicator stop bath for all monochrome and colour films and papers (new and not opened expires 07/2008 )



Fixer;
Jessops Photochem Econofix 2 - Fixer for all monochrome film and paper (mine so I know it's fine)
-
Jessops Photochem Econofix 2 - Fixer for all monochrome film and paper (large bottle, 1/4 full)
-
Jessops Photochem Econofix 2 - Fixer for all monochrome film and paper (same as the first but opened)
-
Photocolor Printmaster RA - Bleach Fix (opened and could be old)



Wetting Agent;
Jessops Photochem Econowet 2 - wetting agent for even processing and drying of all monochrome and colour film (not sure if this is mine or not :shock: I have one but this looks too old :mrgreen: )
-
Paterson - Anti-static Wetting Agent (looks old but has a lot left.



Other Stuff;
Fotospeed - Copper/Red Toner Kit - For The Red Toning of B&W prints (neither bottle has been opened so this could be fun to play with)
-
Tetenal - Peeling Varnish Blue (what would I use this for?)



And I think that's it for now.


----------



## mcktheknf

*I feel a "rack" joke coming on*


----------



## ksmattfish

>Kodak D76 (mine so I know it's fine)

Great stuff.  I love it.

>Agfa Rodinal - One-shot Developer (looks a bit old has been opened but it almost full, there's another small bottle of this which sounds like it has crystals in it so is certain to be dead)

I don't use it, but very popular.  Crystals don't always mean the chem is bad; it could just need a shake.  I'm sure someone who uses Rodinal can say if it's bad or not.

>Photocolor Printmast RA - Ambient Temperature Colour Developer Part A (has been opened, isn't sealed properly, has crap in the lid, no part B, is it for film?)

Color print chems.  Unless you really plan to do color printing, I'd get rid of it.  Nastier and much more poisonous than BW chems.  

>Ilford Microphen - Film Developer (part A and part B in non-opened sachets)
>Paterson Aculux2 - Fine grain film developer (looks like it's been opened but appears to be ok)

If these are dry chems, they're probably still okay.  I probably wouldn't risk film on them if liquid (unless they have a date showing they aren't expired).  Maybe use them to develop something that's not very important?  Anyway, I think you'll learn faster just sticking to the same developer for a while.  I worked at a lab, and got a good employee discount, so I was always trying new films and chems and papers.  My boss said I was a kid with the 64 color box of crayons, and I didn't really know how to use the 8 color box yet.  

>Jessops Photochem Econostop 2 - indicator stop bath for all monochrome and colour films and papers (new and not opened expires 07/2008 )

Still good!

>Jessops Photochem Econofix 2 - Fixer for all monochrome film and paper (large bottle, 1/4 full)

Air is what kills chems in storage.  Try it out on some film.  If it doesn't work, just refix with good fixer.

>Photocolor Printmaster RA - Bleach Fix (opened and could be old)

More color chems.  

>Jessops Photochem Econowet 2
>Paterson - Anti-static Wetting Agent (looks old but has a lot left.

Probably good as long as nothing is floating it it.

>Fotospeed - Copper/Red Toner Kit - For The Red Toning of B&W prints (neither bottle has been opened so this could be fun to play with)

Probably good.  Fun you bet!  Highly toxic too!!  Read up on toning before you open these bottles.  I do most of my toning outside.

>Tetenal - Peeling Varnish Blue (what would I use this for?)

It's like rubber cement.  You paint it on to a print where you don't want it toned.  After you are done toning the print it peels off, leaving what was under it untoned.  Check out Phil Borges.  *Fantastic stuff!!*

http://www.philborges.com/


----------



## Don Simon

Nice rack.

Never used the toner, but Fotospeed chemicals have always been good for me.

Just out of interest I wonder if anyone knows who makes Jessops' chemicals? I've not used them yet as I'm generally not a big fan of Jessops, but now seems to be a good time to buy darkroom stuff from them since they're determined to purge anything remotely film-related from their shelves.


----------



## ferny

I now hate Jessops the shop. I was disapointed when they stopped selling second hand goods but understood. But I went onto their site a while ago and there was no darkroom section. I had to search for it. 

That's for the info, Matt. I understand about keeeping and learning from the same position, keeping the chemicals the same so you don't keep getting yourself confused. Mostly I'll be testing to see if any of these are any good as I get to know the enlarger and my new darkroom.

Any yup, I plan on doing colour. I've got two rolls of 120 C-41 to process as soon as I get to grips with it all.


----------



## ully

I won't touch that one.


----------



## Majik Imaje

I will TOUCH this one! 

here!

http://majikimaje.com/drkrm15.jpg

It was ONLY because I had the extensive experience in MY darkrooms.. 

this is # 15 !! yes 15 different darkrooms.! I move around too much. And

one "day" I find myself, in the Arctic, with 60 rolls of COLOR film. I had to develop this film.. and I had NO WATER, I had no running water..

I HAD TO MELT SNOW FOR SIX MONTHS!

Now.. I will make the CRAZIEST statement you will ever hear anyone ever say.

The sooner you LEARN how to process COLOR FILM CORRECTLY, the sooner your going to learn the CORRECT METHOD to developing black and white film CORECTLY.

In Black & White film developing you can be many degress OFF and still get what you think are great results..

try that in color and you won't get anything that would be considered good or GREAT.

NOW.. I had some water to work with.. yuk ! it was filthy! Now how do I WASH this film, so that it has some sort of archival quality?

THAT... "was my biggest challenge" ! 25 years later.. these 6 x 7 negatives are STILL in pristine condition.

http://majikimaje.com/AEWC.JPG

That is why I worked around the clock for 9 months! and I made an Albumn.. and the day of the meeting had finally arrived. I was walking down the icy / snowy street in Barrow Alaska, and I slipped. I went completly horizontal, the album flew into the air, hit HARD, IN A GIANT PUDDLE OF MUD! . THE PAGES were every where. all covered in mud.

I sat there and just cried. then got up and put it all back together. dripping with mud.

I walked into this CLOSED MEETING.. even if you were ESKIMO you could NOT attend this meeting. This was for whalilng captains only.

I walked in and they threw me right out. outside I collect me thoughts and try to make this dripping mess.. neater. I walk back in and they throw me out instantly.. I don't ever quit.. UNTILL I GET MY WAY.!

i WALKED BACK IN they came at me to throw me out. and I just opened the album and yelled.. for everyone to hear.. YOU NEED THIS.

ha ha ha.. the expression on their faces.. as i am handing over a big mess of mud!

I was allwed to get up on that podium. and for 1/2 hour state my case!

DON'T EVER.. GIVE UP.. NO MATTER WHAT!.


----------



## Majik Imaje

I will TOUCH this one! 

here!

http://majikimaje.com/drkrm15.jpg

It was ONLY because I had the extensive experience in MY darkrooms.. 

this is # 15 !! yes 15 different darkrooms.! I move around too much. And

one "day" I find myself, in the Arctic, with 60 rolls of COLOR film. I had to develop this film.. and I had NO WATER, I had no running water..

I HAD TO MELT SNOW FOR SIX MONTHS!

NOW.. I had some water to work with.. yuk ! it was filthy! Now how do I WASH this film, so that it has some sort of archival quality?

THAT... "was my biggest challenge" ! 25 years later.. these 6 x 7 negatives are STILL in pristine condition.

http://majikimaje.com/AEWC.jpg

That is why I worked around the clock for 9 months! and I made an Albumn.. and the day of the meeting had finally arrived. I was walking down the icy / snowy street in Barrow Alaska, and I slipped. I went completly horizontal, the album flew into the air, hit HARD, IN A GIANT PUDDLE OF MUD! . THE PAGES were every where. all covered in mud.

I sat there and just cried. then got up and put it all back together. dripping with mud.

I walked into this CLOSED MEETING.. even if you were ESKIMO you could NOT attend this meeting. This was for whalilng captains only.

I walked in and they threw me right out. outside I collect me thoughts and try to make this dripping mess.. neater. I walk back in and they throw me out instantly.. I don't ever quit.. UNTILL I GET MY WAY.!

I WALKED BACK IN, they came at me to throw me out. I just opened the album and yelled.. for everyone to hear.. YOU NEED THIS.

ha ha ha.. the expression on their faces.. as i am handing over a big mess of mud!

I was allwed to get up on that podium. and for 1/2 hour state my case!

DON'T EVER.. GIVE UP.. NO MATTER WHAT!.


Now I am going to make the most absolute CRAZIEST statment you have ever heard.

The sooner you LEARN how to develop and process Color Film CORRECTLY.

The sooner you will LEARN how to process B&W film CORRECTLY.

black & white film processing; if you are 1 or two degres off, you will still come out with what YOU consider good/ great results.

Try to do that in COLOR and you will FAIL to achieve GREAT RESULTS.

Just because you have negatives that are printable, that DOES NOT MEAN it was done correctly.!

C-41 has a 1/4 degree temp tolerance!


----------

